# Battlefield 3: You were disconnected from EA online!



## wraven1 (13. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich spiele nun seit release Battlefield 3 und hatte zu Beginn und in den letzten Tagen häufig einen Disconnect mit der im Titel erwähnten Meldung. In den Tagen dazwischen lief alles reibungslos, und ich habe wirklich häufig und ganz verschiedene Maps, Modi und auf ganz verschiednen Servern gespielt.

Wie kommt es also, dass von Heute auf Morgen ohne, dass ich etwas an Einstellungen ect. etwas geändert hätte diese Disconnects wieder so häufig auftreten. 

Egal ob per Serverbrowser oder per Quickmatch oder im Coop. Wo es vorher noch problemlos lief sind seit gestern sofort mach 2 Minuten Spiel diese Disconnects wieder da.

Mein System:

i7 2600k
8 GB 1333 RAM
2 x GTX 560 Ti SLI (günstiger übrigens als eine GTX 570 oder gar 580 und weit effizienter)
Win 7 64x
Treiber Graka, Mainboard, Punkbuster, Origin alles auf dem neuesten Stand.
Einstellungen im Spiel = Hoch


----------

